# GAME THREAD: Rockets 108, Lakers 104 (Final - Overtime)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Rockets (January 17 - 6:30 p.m. PST)*

With all the talk about Yao Ming, and of course Stevie Franchise, little is being said about Cuttino Mobley, who is ripping the threads. Mobley scored 30 tonight in a big win over the Suns. He is averaging 17.8 for the season.

The Rockets have now won three in a row, and five of their last six.

The Lakers enjoyed sweet revenge over a Hornets' team that tore them apart at Staples. The Hornets did not score a field goal in the last four minutes of the game, due primarily to the best defense the Lakers have played all year.

Kobe dropped 36 in 46 minutes tonight. 

The Lakers have won five in a row, and 7 of 8.

This is the highly anticipated matchup between Yao Ming and Shaq.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

Although this as billed as a great match-up between Shaq and Yao and it will be fun to watch I think the real key to the game will be the guards. Kobe versus Francis and Mobley. Look for Kobe to have his way offensively but if the lakers let Francis and Mobley have free rein they could be in for a tough night.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The big match -up in the middle won't materialize, I thought before that the Ming /Shaq battle would be very contentious but now with Ming nicked the Shaq will punish the kid. Shaq hasn't played well in the last few games so look for him to snap out of his funk. I agree the key will be the guards and Kobe usually has his way with Mobely. He's just too big. Lakers will roll for 6 straight and you'll see the here they come piece on ESPN.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm one that's looking forward to the match-up: Ming vs Shaq, but in the end, Like many of you had mentioned already, the key will be at the Guard positions. Kobe and Fish will need to be on top of their games and D-UP on Francis aggresively. Franny will get his but minimize and let him work for it. No one on the Rockets will be able to stop Kobe, He's just tearing it up right now and I expect him to continue that trend. Expect another big game from him and for Shaq to put up some big numbers in their victory - 6th in a row baby!!!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I think Kobe will either drop 45 or get a tripple double (25 points, 16 assists, 11 boards) and Shaq get 45 or even 50. Yao will show flashes of greatness but he will get embarrassed time and time again throughout the game. Laker win for sure. Glen Rice is injured.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Houston is better without Rice right now so him being out doesn't mean anything. They have been playing good ball lately and they're really good at home. The Lakers would need to put up a very good effort in order for them to win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I nearly cried tears of joy watching the D in the 4th quarter of the last game. Kobe and Fish were swarming the ball all over the place, Horry was running from baseline to baseline trapping and providing weakside shot-blocking, George was diving for loose balls to the point where Baron Davis had to grab him. Beautiful. If they can play like that against Houston they should eaisly win because Houston has no prayer of stopping LA defensively. Kobe might not have such a easy time as he did last time these teams played because they can match up Posey with him now. But at the same time Yao won't go 9 for 9 with Shaq in the middle.

This team is back and Horry is starting to look like a prophet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I nearly cried tears of joy watching the D in the 4th quarter of the last game. Kobe and Fish were swarming the ball all over the place, Horry was running from baseline to baseline trapping and providing weakside shot-blocking, George was diving for loose balls to the point where Baron Davis had to grab him. Beautiful. If they can play like that against Houston they should eaisly win because Houston has no prayer of stopping LA defensively. Kobe might not have such a easy time as he did last time these teams played because they can match up Posey with him now. But at the same time Yao won't go 9 for 9 with Shaq in the middle.
> 
> This team is back and Horry is starting to look like a prophet.


Amen


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is the biggest game for the Houston Rockets in 8 years and all we get is 8 responses?

C'mon people, let's hear it! This game is hyped to the ultra-ridiculous! What do you guys think about all the hype???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yao will have a good game, but Shaq will show who's BOSS!!!!!

GO LAKERS!!! I can't wait another 2 hours and 20 minutes!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

almost game time

I don't care one bit about the shaq vs ming battle. All I want is a W in the Lakers win column. As long as the team comes out on top, shaq can go scoreless and ming can get 40.  

go Lakers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, Posey is just hacking Shaq. Shaq can't give Posey the chance to block his shot, he has to be quick.

Yao has a very nice offensive game.

Get Fox off, and everyone stop shooting threes! They were up 6-2, now it's 17-13. Get Kobe on Francis!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

19-17, Lakers have the lead. 

Eddie Griffin is down, it was bad play by the Rockets to not foul the Lakers and let them get 2 offensive boards and then the bucket when Griffin was face down on the other end of the court.

I hope he's OK.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

17-0run by the Lakers!!!!

28-17!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe Bryant takes as much physical abuse as Shaq does every game.

He stole a pass from Eddie Griffin and went up for a dunk, and Kelvin Cato absolutely hammered him in the arms and the face.

That has to be one of the worst non-calls I have ever seen in my life!

Oh yeah...the Lakers get ALL the calls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ugh! 47-46 Lakers at halftime. It seemed like the Lakers just decided to not play offense in the 2nd quarter.

Kobe needs to STEP IT UP on offense, he has missed his last 10 shots! He has been fouled (without a call) on four of those attempts, while driving to the basket, but even so...come on Kobe.

The Lakers need to get the ball to Shaq more, he is getting wonderful position every time he gets the ball, he could have 20 by now.

Where is everyone in this thread? 

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

just started watching...the game is thankfully on our sports highlights channel.

just watched yao block shaq for the 4th time. almost recovered on horry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ming has four blocks!! wow! Shaq has caused ming to be 3-9 from the field


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man, i love it when BW says "thow it down, one time!"

too bad it wasn't griff


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How many more *EDITED*  calls are the refs going to give the Rockets?!!!!!!:upset: 

Cuttino Mobley has traveled 3 times in the 3rd quarter! And Fisher was CLEARLY outside of the restricted area! The refs are calling ticky-tack fouls on the Lakers, and the Lakers have to get completely butchered to get a foul called on the Rockets.

On the NBA.com poll for what will be the deciding factor in the game, there should've been the option "the refs".


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

"worst two shots in the history of the rockets franchise"

priceless.

i'm impressed with yao standing up the big guy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> How many more God damn calls are the refs going to give the Rockets?!!!!!!:upset:


As soon as I said this, Kobe went for a lay-up and got HACKED by Yao Ming! This is getting out of hand, the officials are clearly siding with the Rockets! GIVE ME A BREAK! LET'S SEE SOME EQUAL REFFING!!!!!:upset:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

there was a little contact (body) but that was still a solid block. the refs missed 2 calls giving the lakers 4 points they shouldn't have.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

what a HORRIBLE call by dick


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

How about that crappy flagrant foul on Shaq? I don't see you saying anything about that, Skywalker. 

It's really a shame that such a great game between two hard-working teams could be decided by that horrible, horrible call.

I usually don't say anything about reffing, I understand how hard it is, but you don't make that call in a game like this at that time.

Especially when it wasn't.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This one hurts.

Not because the Lakers are going to lose, it's the way they lost.

HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE call in overtime. :upset:

That's the last I'm going to write about it.

What a joke.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The streak ends at 5 fellas. The Lakers will need to get it going again.
Shaq had a great game. he played well in the paint, he had 2 Bangs on Yao. As for Yao he started fast with some shots, blocks & a key basket in the end. Kobe had an off night compared to his previous performances. I don't know about that Flagrant call on Shaq, when it showed he clearly played the ball on the replay. 

Like Tolbert Stated "Why is that a Flagrant?? cause Shaq's big and Francis isn't " ......What a call!!.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I have seen many horrible officiated games, but this one takes the cake by a long shot.

These refs don't deserve to do what they do!!! Kobe Bryant was obviously fouled on the last shot in regulation, Francis carried the ball on the Rockets last FG. 

Flagrent foul my....you know what!!! Those refs were just appauling! I have never seen so many blown calls in my life!

Tis one really hurts, I hope Phil says something about the officiating after the game. Those refs were clearly biased.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

That's not the way the game should've ended....Shaq had a clean block on Stevie. If Francis gets the call, so should Kobe also at the end of regulation.


:no:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Lakers played well most of the game against an up-and-coming team. They still got their mo-jo and swerve on.

So they don't get to .500 on Monday.

It will happen on Friday, when they spank New Jersey after victiminzing the Clippers and the Warriors.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> when they spank New Jersey


:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> It will happen on Friday, when they spank New Jersey after victiminzing the Clippers and the Warriors.


I'll be at the game to enjoy the spanking!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*** DELETED ***

*** Do that again and you will be suspended. Just try it. — Ron ***


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*KABI - That comment was unecessary* . I do however apologize but you can't start riding if a fan starts to vent, ever seen the Bulls board.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> The streak ends at 5 fellas. The Lakers will need to get it going again.
> Shaq had a great game. he played well in the paint, he had 2 Bangs on Yao. As for Yao he started fast with some shots, blocks & a key basket in the end. Kobe had an off night compared to his previous performances. I don't know about that Flagrant call on Shaq, when it showed he clearly played the ball on the replay.
> 
> Like Tolbert Stated "Why is that a Flagrant?? cause Shaq's big and Francis isn't " ......What a call!!.


I'm feeling this way also just have a sick feeling in my stomach about the foul calls. At one point it was laughable with Francis jumping into Laker players getting calls the only thing that bailed the Rockets out. Kobe made the same plays but were no calls against Ming INCREDIBLE. Shaq called for a foul everytime he breathed on Francis. AND THAT FLAGRANT FOUL WAS SOME STRAIGHT BS. Hate to lose a game on bs.

But really if Kobe makes the damn free throw the games over. He picked a hell of a night to have an off night. 

As for the MIng/Shaq match-up I thought Shaq played too passively early in the game when Shaq turns right shoulder ain't a man alive can stop that power ,he should have done it more. Overall Ming held his own got bailed out really by the Lakers hoisting up three's. The Lakers should have got Yao in the pick and roll more which would have been playing to Yao's main weakness which is recovery from the pick and roll. 

Fox was horrible the last three quarters. If he could make an open shot it could have been a victory. 

Rush has a chance to be big for us his shooting ability is going to open up th floor.

Francis was big tonight he played like a superstar. Lakers had no answer for him at all.

THIS IS THE WORST GAME I'VE SEEN KOBE PLAY SINCE HE'S BECOME A SUPERSTAR. His offense and defense were just horrible all night long. And he still almost got a triple double. 

Bad loss have got to make free throws and rebound the damn ball.


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

I just wanted to stop by and give you a Blazer fan's perspective of that game. 

DAY-----AMMMMMMM!!!! The officials in the NBA are either horrible or corrupt. That has to be one of the worst officiated games I have ever had the misfortune to watch.

Part of me believes that the NBA wants to play up this Shaq vs Yao thing now because Yao probably won't be quite good enough until Shaq is too old. 

I almost started a thread in the blazer forum about how bad the Lakers got screwed on this one. I didn't because I suspect I would have gotten replies about how it is good that the Lakers got screwed. 

The reason it isn't good is because I don't want any games ruined by the official...Lakers or not. I mean, Sheed and his big mouth get my team behind some games before they even start because the officials hold grudges. 

Once again, I gotta say that the officials suck. I also want everyone to remember this if I ever decide to start a bait thread using the Fakers or something. I won't, but if I do I want one free one.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> The Lakers played well most of the game against an up-and-coming team. They still got their mo-jo and swerve on.
> 
> So they don't get to .500 on Monday.
> ...



Yup...They did play well, then they slowed down in the 2nd and it was enough for the Rockets to build from that. If Kobe was on his game tonight and the others made their shots, like they've been doing...I'm sure it would've been different. Francis had a career game, he was just unstoppable. We move on from here, It's all good, No worries :yes:


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*Yes, EVERY TIME!*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!. . . when Shaq turns right shoulder ain't a man alive can stop that power ,he should have done it more.


I will laugh myself asleep tonight thinking about the Laker fans complaining about foul calls when that very move you describe is a foul every time.

EVERY TIME!


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Yes, EVERY TIME!*



> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> I will laugh myself asleep tonight thinking about the Laker fans complaining about foul calls when that very move you describe is a foul every time.
> 
> EVERY TIME!


I see your point, but they don't call it. They do call the contact that Kobe got every time, just not tonight. 

AS for the flagrant, Shaq is going to have to get a feather and tickle guards if they are going to call that a flagrant. Maybe they should just say that Shaq can't touch them at all, even if he is GOING FOR THE BALL as he was in that play. If Shaq had wanted to flagrantly foul Francis, his family would be making funeral arrangements as we speak. As a matter of fact, Shaq's offensive shoulder in the sternum is way more flagrant than the francis play. 

I don't know why Shaq doesn't do that every play and dunk on every play because as a Blazer fan I do believe his size makes it seem less of a foul. Shaq is just barely touching them and they fly!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Yes, EVERY TIME!*



> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> I will laugh myself asleep tonight thinking about the Laker fans complaining about foul calls ...


You do that. :|

I suspect that laughter will come between tears at yet another Bulls road loss. What's that make 'em now, 1-18?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> *KABI - That comment was unecessary* . I do however apologize but you can't start riding if a fan starts to vent, ever seen the Bulls board.


I saw it before the edit.

You really should know better than to mess with me on a night like this, KABI.

You are suspended for the comment and the sarcasm. Five days.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Now I'm wondering what the comment was.....
How funny was it Ron?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Yes, EVERY TIME!*



> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> I will laugh myself asleep tonight thinking about the Laker fans complaining about foul calls when that very move you describe is a foul every time.
> 
> EVERY TIME!


You must be kidding its called a drop step over his right shoulder not the dip the shoulder one. I'm talking about the ones he dunked on Yao with the pivot move that isn't a foul if you really know ball.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> Now I'm wondering what the comment was.....
> How funny was it Ron?


Something about coming back as another username.

KABI is the only one using Shaw Cable. Like we won't be able to know it's him, if he does come back. 

Like I said, KABI, bad night to be pulling on the tiger's tail. :no:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

My thoughts on the game: Yup, bad call. But that¡¦s NOT what did in the Lakers.

The technical foul that followed the flagrant was the real dagger. Without it, it'd have been a 3 pt game. With it, it was a two possessions game ¡V big difference with little over a minute left. 

Yup, old Phil Jackson just couldn't keep his mouth shut. Yeah, it was a bad call, but a supposedly great coach should know better than to say something that warranted a technical in that situation.

As for the call, it was bad. But the Lakers got more than their share of ¡§lenient¡¨ calls in regulation. So my feeling is, in the end, the better team won.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw it before the edit.
> ...



Ok, I'm not defending KABI and I'm sure whatever he said has no place on this board.

But couldn't you be a little more discreet about banning him?

I know whenever I had a terrible game, I really appreciate it when my coach didn't call me out in front of everybody...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> So my feeling is, in the end, the better team won.


Oh Lord no!:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Rockets got 10+ FTs in OT!!! 

Ugh! The refs should make a public apology for that excuse of a game.

The thing that is really annoying is...on Sportscenter, they aren't talking about the refs sucking or anything. Stupid Sportscenter people!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We usually are "discreet," as you put it, but what he wrote belied that from ever occurring in this case.

All suspensions last five days anyway; this is no secret. He isn't banned. He is suspended for five days.

Banning means forever gone.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

The last few pages of this thread have been cut and pasted from all the other NBA team forums who have played the Lakers in a big game. Your outrage and rants are just the echos of all the fans who watched their team fall to the Lakers because of the officiating. It'll be interesting to see how the Lakers fare for the rest of this season without the extra help from the refs.

No one feels bad for the Lakers.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yes, EVERY TIME!*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!I suspect that laughter will come between tears at yet another Bulls road loss. What's that make 'em now, 1-18?


Pick on the current Bulls all you want. But at least when the Bulls were winning championships, they took pride in putting forth a good effort every night. Not just during the playoffs. Not just when Bill Walton is at the game. Every night.

Of course, they didn't win every game, but they didn't lose to every last place team in the league like the Lakers did last year or start the season 18-21 like the Lakers are doing this season. (I am pretty sure the Bulls started better than 18-21 even during MJ's first retirement - so injuries are hardly a valid excuse.) They didn't get swept from the playoffs for several seasons in a row like the Lakers did prior to their championship run.

The Bulls played with pride every night - knowing that there were paying customers in the stands and this might be their only chance to ever see the Bulls in person. So they always put forth a good effort.

(Although with young MJ around, those teams would have played with pride in a completely empty arena. They would have been ashamed to put out the product that the Lakers' often put out in the regular season. )

But not the current Lakers. They play hard when it strikes their fancy. Losing 20, 30, or maybe even 40 regular season games. No big deal. 

It is this lack of consistent effort exemplified by the Lakers that keeps most basketball fans (not including me) liking college basketball more than the NBA. In a lot of ways the Lakers (as good as they are) are a disgrace to the NBA.

Oh, and by the way, if I remember correctly, the lowly, pathetic, can't win on the road Bulls have won two of the last three against the mighty Lakers. That is a sure signal of how little pride the Lakers play with.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> The last few pages of this thread have been cut and pasted from all the other NBA team forums who have played the Lakers in a big game. Your outrage and rants are just the echos of all the fans who watched their team fall to the Lakers because of the officiating. It'll be interesting to see how the Lakers fare for the rest of this season without the extra help from the refs.
> 
> No one feels bad for the Lakers.


HERE WE GO...Extra help from the refs....Blah-Blah-Blah :laugh: 
So I guess you're speaking out of experience. You're one of those broken-hearted ones. 
Yeah I know the past 3 years must of been real tough for ya


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

As a general fan of the NBA, I think that the Lakers, despite losing tonight, are really starting to look like the team to beat, again. As for the reffing, I'd say that, although I didn't find the game to be that terribly reffed, just remember that champions find ways to rise above the bad calls. As Laker fans you should know that in last year's WCF's there were some bad calls against _both_ teams, yet your team was able to rise to the top. As someone mentioned earlier, if P-Jax hadn't lost it, they might have pulled out a win in regulation. Overall, I think tonight's game showed a team that is still trying to get back its edge, but is looking like it probably will find it before too long.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

The Fouls in Overtime were *mostly* all fouls. When Francis drove to the net, the defenders *left the ground* and made contact with thier bodies. Steve was thrown to the ground on nearly every one of those possesions. Those are all fouls; If Shaq had kept his feet on the ground, then you would have something to complain about.

I mentioned in another thread that while i dont think that It was a flagarant foul, i can see why Dick called it one. By going up with 2 hands, Shaq brought the message across that his full intent was to foul hard, not block the shot. If he had used one hand to try to block, it would be a different story, but since he came down on steve with 2 arms, i think that is why the flagarant was called. However, i still think it was a shooting foul, nothing more.

I did notice that the lakers didnt get all the calls in the world. Kobe's drive at the end of the game was not called and nor should it have been. He forced it to the hoop and took a desperation shot, making *little* contact with a completely upright (albeit, in the air) James Posey. That is a call that will be consistantly made, no matter what team was playing. 

I noticed the Cuttino Mobley travels as well, but i saw about 3 travels on Shaq in the post as well throughout the 4th quarter. The rockets did not get EVERY call (the 2-3 posessions after the flagarant is a good example), but the refs were giving them more help than the lakers. I would call it 60-40 at the very most in favor of the rockets.

In the end, i was impressed with Yao Ming and the Rockets. Steve Francis and Yao work incredibly well together. To me, Mobley seems out of place. The way he is playing seems to be taking away from what the team is trying to do, and it doesnt look natural.

Kobe had a bad game, and Fox couldnt hit a damn thing. Walker was non-existant, as was Horry. The Lakers could have won this game, but they fell short.

Give the Rockets some props. They played a tough game and Francis hit some huge shots when it counted (the step-around 3 was NICE.)


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw it before the edit.
> ...


Ummmm. I know the Lakers got screwed tonight, but this comment doesn't appear very level headed or professional. It makes it sound like you wouldn't have banned him if you were happy. 

Not good man.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

D, 

I found the perfect smilie for this thread...


:boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: 


Maybe this loss wouldn't be such a big deal if the Lakers weren't so worried about the Warriors catching them.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The lakers didn't get screwed..they got beat by the better team.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> D,
> 
> I found the perfect smilie for this thread...
> ...


:hurl: *ON SLAM*.......


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Ummmm. I know the Lakers got screwed tonight, but this comment doesn't appear very level headed or professional. It makes it sound like you wouldn't have banned him if you were happy.
> 
> Not good man.


brad-z:
Bottom Line - The reason for the suspension...was the posters comments that was said earlier. If those comments were to be posted anywhere else around here, The decision would've been the same. Nothing to do with the mood of being Happy or Unhappy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Yes, EVERY TIME!*



> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> Pick on the current Bulls all you want. But at least when the Bulls were winning championships, they took pride in putting forth a good effort every night. Not just during the playoffs. Not just when Bill Walton is at the game. Every night.


I will address each of these paragraphs one at a time, because it is clear that you need an education from a Laker fan.

I have watched EVERY Laker game I can get to (when I am not working) for the past 35 years. I KNOW my team more than you ever could, and I have never seen them "dog" it. I have chided them for what I feel may be a lack of effort at times, but the only times I can recall really seeing them at their worst in terms of effort was the home New Orleans game this year and the Vancouver game the year Del Harris got fired shortly thereafter. That's two games in 35 years.



> Of course, they didn't win every game, but they didn't lose to every last place team in the league like the Lakers did last year or start the season 18-21 like the Lakers are doing this season. (I am pretty sure the Bulls started better than 18-21 even during MJ's first retirement - so injuries are hardly a valid excuse.) They didn't get swept from the playoffs for several seasons in a row like the Lakers did prior to their championship run.


Their record indicates the run might be over, not that they are playing without effort. They have turned it around this year and are 7-2 in their last nine games. They lost with a lot of effort last night, a game they could have (and probably should have) won.



> The Bulls played with pride every night - knowing that there were paying customers in the stands and this might be their only chance to ever see the Bulls in person. So they always put forth a good effort.


I would tend to disagree with this all-encompassing statement. The defense I have seen from the Bulls is awful. If that's what you consider a "good effort" than that's problematical, to say the least.



> (Although with young MJ around, those teams would have played with pride in a completely empty arena. They would have been ashamed to put out the product that the Lakers' often put out in the regular season. )
> 
> But not the current Lakers. They play hard when it strikes their fancy. Losing 20, 30, or maybe even 40 regular season games. No big deal.


This statement above just shows a tremendous amount of ignorance. You are obviously not watching this team and their effort on a night-to-night basis. I have, and I say you ar dead wrong about the effort the Lakers put out.



> It is this lack of consistent effort exemplified by the Lakers that keeps most basketball fans (not including me) liking college basketball more than the NBA. In a lot of ways the Lakers (as good as they are) are a disgrace to the NBA.


That's just a vindictive statement, anc completely lacks merit on your part. Where's your proof of such an all-encompassing statement? Let's get real. 



> Oh, and by the way, if I remember correctly, the lowly, pathetic, can't win on the road Bulls have won two of the last three against the mighty Lakers. That is a sure signal of how little pride the Lakers play with.


No it isn't. In one of the games, Shaq was injured, and not available. And, there will always be hiccups to go along with championship years. The key here being: championship.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The Rockets got 10+ FTs in OT!!!
> 
> Ugh! The refs should make a public apology for that excuse of a game.
> ...



Look people, just stop blaming it on the Refs! They didn't lose the game for the Lakers, the Lakers lost the game for the Lakers!

Yeah, that was a bad call, but the Rockets TURNED the ball over. So in the end, they still only got 3 pts from on a possible 6 pts trip. Ok, let's pretend the ref didn't call a flagrant and Phil didn't get the technical What do you have - Francis made two FTs for a 3 pts lead with 1 minute remaining. 

I DON'T think the Lakers can come back from that regardless. Cuz remember, Lakers turned the ball over in the next trip, and only a bonehead decision by Francis to beat two defenders and turned it over gave LA a glimmer of hope. If it was a 3-pt lead, Francis would probably have HOLD the ball to use time off the clock. We're talking a 3pt lead with 40 sec left and Rockets possesion. 

The Rockets would have won even if the flagrant wasn't called. 

When all is said and done, Lakers couldn't stop the penatration, THAT'S WHY they lost the game!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummmm. I know the Lakers got screwed tonight, but this comment doesn't appear very level headed or professional. It makes it sound like you wouldn't have banned him if you were happy.
> ...


Of course, he wouldn't have wrote what he had wrote if the Lakers hadn't have lost.

Would have, could have, should have...lots of "ifs" being thrown around.

I thought you were going to quit this board and go work out, brad? Why are you still here?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*hogey11*

Are you for real? I don't think bad officiating ever costs teams games but the way you defend some of these calls is baffling. How can you say-



> When Francis drove to the net, the defenders *left the ground* and made contact with thier bodies. Steve was thrown to the ground on nearly every one of those possesions. Those are all fouls; If Shaq had kept his feet on the ground, then you would have something to complain about.


But then-



> I did notice that the lakers didnt get all the calls in the world. Kobe's drive at the end of the game was not called and nor should it have been. He forced it to the hoop and took a desperation shot, making *little* contact with a completely upright (albeit, in the air) James Posey. That is a call that will be consistantly made, no matter what team was playing.


He made contact, end of story. I guess you're trying to say that because he's bigger and stronger than Francis and didn't end up on the floor it's not a foul.

And of course-



> mentioned in another thread that while i dont think that It was a flagarant foul, i can see why Dick called it one. By going up with 2 hands, Shaq brought the message across that his full intent was to foul hard, not block the shot. If he had used one hand to try to block, it would be a different story, but since he came down on steve with 2 arms, i think that is why the flagarant was called.


You tell me, how many arms were Ming and Cato using to foul Shaq under the basket in the final seconds of OT? One or two. But then again Shaq didn't fall to the floor like Francis.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Yao is for real, no doubt.

It's too bad that the game ended the way it did, but thems the breaks sometimes. The Lakers can either respond the way have in the last three seasons, or they can cry about it for the rest of this season. I think they'll do the first one. I just hate it when the refereeing is so bad, for both teams. Both were recipients of hose jobs last night, it's just that the Lakers big hosing came at the end of the game. No worries mate.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what you fail to realize is that that call led to Phil Jackson's technical, which cost the Lakers a point. And you could even argue that that wasn't even a foul. I mean, Shaq did have a lot of ball on that play...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> The lakers didn't get screwed..they got beat by the better team.


Oh.  Maybe the Rockets are a better team, but the Lakers got screwed.:yes:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> But what you fail to realize is that that call led to Phil Jackson's technical, which cost the Lakers a point. And you could even argue that that wasn't even a foul. I mean, Shaq did have a lot of ball on that play...



I do realize, I was the first one to point out Phil's technical as the dagger, Remember? But what you have to realize is that even if the foul was not called a flagrant and Phil didn't get his technical, the Lakers are still going to be 3 down, 40 seconds to go, and Rockets possession after Lakers turned it over.

Flagrant or not, technical or not, Rockets were going to win that game. It's simple as that. 

And to top it off, Houston didn't play well at all. Aside from Francis, Mobley, and Yao, the rest of the team stunk it up big time! 

All the Lakers had to do to shut down Houston's offense was to force Francis to go to his left. That's all. And the Lakers couldn't do even that. 

When Kobe shot poorly, Lakers always lost. This game fits in with the Laker pattern.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The thing that is really annoying is...on Sportscenter, they aren't talking about the refs sucking or anything. Stupid Sportscenter people!


What does this tell you???

Do you remember the Kings-Lakers game last year? Game 6...right? THAT was a terribly-officiated game, and that is all they talked about on SC the next day.

This was just not a badly officiated game.

It's like you guys have no perspective. Everything is looked at through purple(Call it blue all you want...that is purple) and gold glasses. I mean, if you visit CC.net, you will notice that most of the veteran members do not complain about refs at all. And trust me, the Rockets are royally screwed quite often.

I would say that this game was pretty evenly officiated. Steve, Yao, and Cuttino just played flat-out awesome games. 

Just wait until EG is healthy! And Glen Rice!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> 
> 
> What does this tell you???
> ...


Blah-Blah-Blah, this doesn't change my mind.

The refs were biased, and they sucked. Evenly officiated my (you know what).

So what if some people don't complain about the refs? We can if we want to. It's true, the LAKERS GOT SCREWED. End of discussion.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Lakers are still going to be 3 down, 40 seconds to go, and Rockets possession after Lakers turned it over.


BTW...there was actually over a minute left, and after this, the Lakers pulled within one. If the flagrent wasn't called...it would've been a tie and the ending would be much different.

Final comment...this flagrent wasn't the only thing that annoyed me, the Rockets were getting all the foul calls all night, and the Lakers were hardly getting any when Kobe was being hacked all over the place. Kobe was also fouled on the last shot of the game, but as we all know, players get away with cheap shots at the end of games. There was also some other cheap crap that annoyed me too, but I won't get into it.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Blah-Blah-Blah, this doesn't change my mind.
> ...


Holy Cow, it's like you didn't even read my post. I couldn't care less if I changed your mind. But, until you shed some of your bias, you wont gain an ounce of respect from anyone *** EDITED ***

This is basically how every thread has gone around here:

*Damian*-The refs sucked...whine, the rockets suck, moan, whine, moan, Yao can't hold Shaq's jock, steve's a whiner, moan, whine, moan.
*** EDITED *** Yao held his own against the most dominant player in the league. Steve hit big shot after big shot. Cuttino and Posey came up with some good "D", and the Rockets pulled out a good win.

*** EDITED ***

*** Knock off the personal stuff and lumping a whole team's fan base under one umbrella. — Ron ***


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The refs were biased, and they sucked. Evenly officiated my (you know what).


I don't believe this at all. I just think they are incompetent.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> This is basically how every thread has gone around here:
> *Damian* the rockets suck, moan, whine, moan, Yao can't hold Shaq's jock


(Buzzer sound) Wrong again!

I NEVER said the Rockets sucked and I NEVER said that Yao sucked.

Don't put words in my mouth, I'm saying what's true...Steve gets the fouls because he's smaller and the Lakers got cheated.

LMAO, also someone said that I said Steve had a bad game. When did I say this? Steve a great game...a career game for him!

Yao held his own, he got pretty much dominated in the end, but he swatted Shaq 3 or 4 times, and had a few nice offensive moves.

And the Rockets didn't suck. 

DON'T PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23/Ron</b>!
> *** Knock off the personal stuff and lumping a whole team's fan base under one umbrella. — Ron ***


My bad...but is it not true?

From what I've read, the Lakers fans are pretty much the only ones upset about the calls.

I mean, all night and all morning, he has complained about the bias of the officials, when, IMO, he is the biased one. And, hey, that's alright. We're all basketball fans...Of course, you all are going to think that the Lakers got the short end of the deal here. I am much the same way when the Rockets are screwed out of a win(Which they almost were tonight). But, I don't go to the BBS's and claim a Rockets win. For example...:

"The Lakers really won this game, but the refs helped the Rockets get the actual victory."
"Steve Francis gets all the calls because is small and he puts on this whiney face every time he gets contact."
"This is getting out of hand, the officials are clearly siding with the Rockets! "

Walton and Tolbert were even talking about how the Rockets *weren't* getting any "home cooking."

The only call that they protested all night was the flagrant...The rest of the time, they were talking about calls/miscalls that were good for the Lakers. If you don't believe me, I'm sure they will show it on Classic sometime this week.

Now, I don't need Bill Walton or Tom Tolbert to tell me what is and what isn't a questionable call, but I thought that that would put some perspective on it(Since I'm a Rocket fan, and am biased).

Now, about the editing...I'm not sure what kind of lines are set up here, which ones I crossed, etc... but I still don't see anything wrong with what I posted.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Don't let this loss get you down boys.*

It was a great game. Shaq started off slow, but finished strong. I have to give him some dap for hitting ever clutch free throw down the stretch! Ming played very well. It was his first meeting and he did a good job. Kobe had an off night from the field but contributed a lot almost posting a triple double. And the player of the game, Steve Francis was absolutely spectacular! Steve made so many big shots including the 3pt FG that sent the game into overtime. 

I've read a lot of post here with laker fans complaining about the officiating down the stretch. Dont let this loss get you down boys!
We fought the good fight, and yes that was a bogus call in overtime. The Rockets were able to capitalize and that's that! I got the game on tape, and there was barely a foul on that play let alone a flagrant. But that's basketball! You win some, you lose some. 

I'm just pleased that the Lakers are back to playing championship ball. The whole team is playing together and the defense is coming around. So what if Houston won last night. It wont matter later on in the season, and it definately feeds fuel to the fire if we have to play them in the playoffs!

War LA
War Kobe & Shaq
War Phil Jackson for standing up and telling the refs off for making a herendous call!

I'm out!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> From what I've read, the Lakers fans are pretty much the only ones upset about the calls.


Yes, we're the only ones upset about the calls. But there have been at least 20-50 other non-Lakers fans who have said that the Lakers got screwed, and robbed of a victory by the refs.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yes, we're the only ones upset about the calls. But there have been at least 20-50 other non-Lakers fans who have said that the Lakers got screwed, and robbed of a victory by the refs.


OK...I'm looking through the main NBA forum(Threads Lakers versus Rockets, Yao Vs. Shaq, and I don't get the refs), and I count one, maybe two non-Laker fans who think that the entire game was officiated badly in favor of the Rockets.

Most people agree that the flagrant was a bad call...but no worse than the OOB call against the Rockets.

C'mon... If you're going to talk the talk, walk the walk.

Back it up.

Show me 10-15 quotes, and I'll believe the "20-50" talk.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rocket23 

The refs sucked , the flagrant fouled hurt because it cost the lakers a tech, and it gave Houston possesion of the ball. They didn't score after the possesion because Kobe stole it but valuable time was lost. 

THIS however didn't cost the lakers the game two things did. 

Kobe played poorly on both ends. And he missed the clutch free throw, he makes that and it closes the door on the Rockets. 

Enjoy your victory. The Rockets played as well as the possibly could and barely won. Francis goes for 44 , Mobley gets 25, and Yao has his best night defensively all season. We'll see you again in feb. I think its in LA. I know its a big deal for you when the Rockets beat the Lakers its a big deal for everyone. 

But remember we are the champs and come playoff time now that Shaq's figured the way to play Yao is with the three bumps right shoulder turn he used in OT and late in the 4th its over for the Rockets . Kobe won't play that badly again Enjoy.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> ...
> 
> Kobe played poorly on both ends. And he missed the clutch free throw, he makes that and it closes the door on the Rockets.
> ...


Agreed...the Lakers are the best darn(See I'm learning...) team in the league until the end of game 4/5/6/7 of the Finals this year.

But, this is only the beginning for the Rockets. This is not as good as the Rockets can play. Sure, Steve went off, but Cuttino going for 25 is no stretch, Yao was under his average(And a good 5-6 points under his average dating back to early December, which is when he really turned it on). As you saw, Eddie Griffin went down. Glen Rice is injured. Moochie Norris and Kelvin Cato didn't do all that much. And we have a kid that was a contender for the Euroleague MVP last season that has barely seen the court. 

And the Lakers had a few guys go over their averages. Derek Fisher, Rick Fox, and Kareem Rush all played better than they have. 

Shaq wont be the only one to figure things out. Don't think for a minute that Yao will be unprepared next time. This guy is already one of the most cerebral players in the league. He realizes that if Shaq is able to use that strategy all game, he is in trouble. He wont let it happen...If anything, Yao will be the one to benefit from the extra preparation...

It was a great game. Both teams played hard. Both teams had rough calls against them(IMO, The officiating favored the Lakers, if anyone). Both teams needed this win. One team got it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed...the Lakers are the best darn(See I'm learning...) team in the league until the end of game 4/5/6/7 of the Finals this year.
> ...



Man please to say the Lakers had players play over there head is a joke obviously you don't watch many Laker games. Steve is friends with my little brother back here in DC so I've seen lots of the Rockets games. Yao played as well as he could AGAINST SHAQ saying he played under his average against the league's most dominant player is a joke. What do you think Yao's capable of against Shaq 30 and 15 are you kidding. Shaq's played against better players than Yao BUT Yao's not played against anybody better than Shaq. 

Kobe usually kills Mobley so he was WAY under what he normally does to the Rockets. Fox and the rest had bad games defensively, Steve is great but come on 6 three's ,44and 11 great not hardly. Mobley getting 25 is above what he's capable of on a nightly basis. 

I hope by saying this you don't actually think the Rockets are better than the 3x defending champs. Now thats funny. 

Calls favored the Lakers you must have not even have bothered to watch the game. Enjoy the win save the hyperbole.

All those other players are window dressing to whats happening you all hope you get stuff from guys like griffin so don't act like he's vital to the teams success. He's a small part. And Nachbar who cares hasn't been playing anyway. 

I'm telling you Shaq has a gage on how to play Yao its going to be worse for Yao next time. Yao is a smart and wonderful player who is the next great center. but it'll take him 2-3 years another 150lbs on his bench press to begin to deal with Shaq. That day is coming just not later this year. yao couldn't even score on Shaq pass the 1st quarter. Couldn't get one single good look 1on1. Shaq pretty much locked him up. Yao's gonna get Shaq it just won't happen until Shaq gets alittle older and Fatter.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Man please to say the Lakers had players play over there head is a joke obviously you don't watch many Laker games. Steve is friends with my little brother back here in DC so I've seen lots of the Rockets games. Yao played as well as he could AGAINST SHAQ saying he played under his average against the league's most dominant player is a joke. What do you think Yao's capable of against Shaq 30 and 15 are you kidding. Shaq's played against better players than Yao BUT Yao's not played against anybody better than Shaq.


Where did I say they played "over there head?" If you watch so many Rockets games, you would know that 10 and 10 is hardly what Yao is capable of. Yao has been around the league at least once by now...he has played pretty much all of the top players in the league. He dropped 27 and 18 on the Spurs. You probably consider Shaq the best in the league, but TD is no slouch either.



> Kobe usually kills Mobley so he was WAY under what he normally does to the Rockets. Fox and the rest had bad games defensively, Steve is great but come on 6 three's ,44and 11 great not hardly. Mobley getting 25 is above what he's capable of on a nightly basis.


Kobe used to kill Mobley. Again, if you watched so many Rockets games, you would note the vast improvement in Cuttino's defense. That said, I doubt Kobe will ever go 5-21(Or whatever he shot) against us again. Even if Cuttino weren't playing at this level, we have three stoppers in James Posey, Joaquin Hawkins, and Terrance Morris and three shotblockers in Yao Ming, Eddie Griffin, and Kelvin Cato. Noone is capable of 44 and 11, night in and night out. And, no team needs that to win. Cuttino is one of the most explosive players in the league. Again, if you watched, you would know he can go for 30 any night of the year.



> I hope by saying this you don't actually think the Rockets are better than the 3x defending champs. Now thats funny.


Did I say that? Anyway, it's not even all that funny... http://www.nba.com/standings/by_conference.html



> Calls favored the Lakers you must have not even have bothered to watch the game. Enjoy the win save the hyperbole.


Tolbert, Walton, and numerous non-Rocket fans from the main NBA board must not have watched either.



> All those other players are window dressing to whats happening you all hope you get stuff from guys like griffin so don't act like he's vital to the teams success. He's a small part. And Nachbar who cares hasn't been playing anyway.


If the starting power forward is a small part, then what is a significant part? I brought up Nachbar to show just how much we have just waiting. 



> I'm telling you Shaq has a gage on how to play Yao its going to be worse for Yao next time. Yao is a smart and wonderful player who is the next great center. but it'll take him 2-3 years another 150lbs on his bench press to begin to deal with Shaq. That day is coming just not later this year. yao couldn't even score on Shaq pass the 1st quarter. Couldn't get one single good look 1on1. Shaq pretty much locked him up. Yao's gonna get Shaq it just won't happen until Shaq gets alittle older and Fatter.


I'm telling you that Yao has an idea of how to play Shaq now. It only makes sense that a 22 year old Yao who is only beginning to learn to play NBA ball would make a big improvement in a little over a month. It just doesn't make sense that Shaq, a 10 year vet, would make vast improvements.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> Show me 10-15 quotes, and I'll believe the "20-50" talk.


Why would I to take the time to do all that to just prove one point? Obviously I exaggerated, but definitely more than 10 on this board...definitely.

Also, I know a Rockets fan who has the s/n of TheShow335...he knows the Lakers got screwed.

And I'm pretty sure than everyone has said the the flagrent was a bunch of crap.

You know the refs sucked, and were biased. Why argue? What are you arguing for? The Rockets won the game, why are you arguing? You should be happy, your team didn't get screwed. You have all the reasons to be happy right now, yet you're fighting for a pointless cause.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Rocket23
> The Rockets played as well as the possibly could and barely won.



You're just joking right? Did you even watched the game and saw how the Rockets did not move the ball well and all the role players (minus Cato) basically stunk it up? 

Bad calls or not, for a road game, that was about as winnable as there is. 

I don't see where the Lakers improvement is at. They still can't defend the penetration. George, Horry, and Fox still miss crucial open shots. Kobe is still prone to turnovers. And they still don't feed the ball to Shaq as much as they should. The only bright spot is Kareem Rush. His key baskets and some questionable calls by the refs were what kept Lakers in the game.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would I to take the time to do all that to just prove one point? Obviously I exaggerated, but definitely more than 10 on this board...definitely.


If you're not willing to find 10, why would you even mention 50?



> Also, I know a Rockets fan who has the s/n of TheShow335...he knows the Lakers got screwed.


I could probably find a Lakers fan who thinks the game was evenly called.



> And I'm pretty sure than everyone has said the the flagrent was a bunch of crap.


Yup. Just like the OOB call.



> You know the refs sucked, and were biased. Why argue? What are you arguing for? The Rockets won the game, why are you arguing? You should be happy, your team didn't get screwed. You have all the reasons to be happy right now, yet you're fighting for a pointless cause.


I'm happy. I just can't believe that so many attribute the win to the refs, and not the Rockets. Some(You) even went as far as claiming a Lakers win! The Lakers did not get screwed. 

I would like to report some *un*masked cursing:
"How many more *EDITED* calls are the refs going to give the Rockets?!!!!!!"


I noticed some of your comments have been edited before, You already know what's being asked for, 
let's keep it that way


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> 
> 
> I would like to report some *un*masked cursing:
> ...


I was reporting it...that's a quote from someone else that had not been edited.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rocket23</b>!
> 
> 
> I was reporting it...that's a quote from someone else that had not been edited.


It's all good, I Got it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> How many more *EDITED*  calls are the refs going to give the Rockets?!!!!!!:upset:


You're kidding me right? "Damn" is not a curse word, basically all posters have used it more than 10 times, and it has never been edited before.

If "damn" is a curse word, then "poo" is a curse word.

You should understand that Rocket23 was just trying to get me in trouble, because he was frustrated, and the way he did it was very immature. :yes: 

"Damn"...a cuss word? Come on now <<< D >>>, you know it isn't.

Well, whatever Rocket23...you can go ahead and report it when I use words like this, and "poo".

Jesum Crow...:no:


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> You should understand that Rocket23 was just trying to get me in trouble, because he was frustrated, and the way he did it was very immature. :yes:


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16204&perpage=15&pagenumber=3

"BTW...there was a bunch of masked cursing in that post by SPMJ."

Yes...how immature.

I'm not frustrated(As cool as can be, actually), and getting you in trouble does not give me kicks or anything; I just thought it was policy.

And, now that we are talking the severity of curse words, most people I know consider "GD" much worse than many things that are edited on the board.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> Give the Rockets some props.


Ok..as soon as you give the Lakers props for once...oh wait, it will never happen. It's fine if you don't like the Lakers, but don't tell us to give credit to the other team when you will never credit the Lakers. I'll be waiting for you in the "Lakers 2003 NBA Champs" thread.

As for the game..we could have won it, but we lost the game, not the refs, I hate blaming the refs because it takes blame away from ourselves, when obviously we could have won despite the bad calls. We will be back, never fear!!!


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> As for the game..we could have won it, but we lost the game, not the refs, I hate blaming the refs because it takes blame away from ourselves, when obviously we could have won despite the bad calls. We will be back, never fear!!!


My thoughts exactly. 

The Lakers are a great team. Shaquille O'neal is one of the top centers of all time. Kobe Bryant(Thought T-Mac would give him a run for his money) is the best guard in the league. And, Robert Horry is one heck of a player in the postseason.

But, they lost the game Friday...not the refs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In the future if you want to report something use the "report post to a mod" feature or PM us. Keep the boards for BBall talk. 

And welcome to boards Rocket 23. Haven't seen you around.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*more fuel to the fire?*

LAKER-CLIPPER REPORT
League Rescinds Calls

By Tim Brown and Elliott Teaford, Times Staff Writers
The NBA on Monday rescinded two overtime decisions made by referee Monty McCutchen that helped the Houston Rockets beat the Lakers on Friday night in Houston.

A flagrant foul called against Shaquille O'Neal with 1:11 remaining was erased, as was the technical foul against Phil Jackson that followed it. The Rockets made the technical free throw, along with the two free throws for the foul against O'Neal, but committed a turnover on the possession awarded by the flagrant foul._ _
_	_
_The Rockets began the sequence ahead, 99-98, left it leading, 102-98, and won, 108-104.

On the play, Steve Francis came off a pick and charged toward the basket, where he was met by O'Neal. The Lakers believed Francis created the contact and that O'Neal was holding his ground. McCutchen decided the foul was O'Neal's and that the contact was excessive.

Jackson argued briefly, long enough to incur the technical foul.

Told of the league's decision to overturn the calls, O'Neal clapped lightly, but did not comment otherwise.

If nothing else, O'Neal was saved a point in the NBA's system of regulating flagrant fouls. O'Neal's was a flagrant (1). More violent fouls can be worth two points. When a player accumulates six points, he is suspended for a game.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,0,1852533.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> In the future if you want to report something use the "report post to a mod" feature or PM us. Keep the boards for BBall talk.
> 
> And welcome to boards Rocket 23. Haven't seen you around.


Will do. 

Thanks...I hope to post more a little more often...I like to see some non-Rocket opinions(Sometimes...).


----------

